# It's been awhile...



## bk (May 2, 2004)

I think it's been around a year since I posted a triumph, but I think I have made a pretty big one recently.

I haven't made a new friend since high school. Which is bad, because I drifted away from my highschool friends for various reasons (and one seemed to have vanished off the face of the earth). Which means that I haven't had a friend for most of these past 3 years.

But I think that has changed. This school year I have met a lot of people in my class. I really made an effort to try and have conversations with people. At the start of the year I met this girl in a lab, and we started to sit with eachother and chat during lectures. It took a long time, but we became closer, and just in this past week we started doing stuff outside of school. We went out for coffee, and out to a movie. I even took the initiative and asked her to do these things_!_ I hope that I can safely say that I have made a new friend. I think that this is a huge step in the right direction for me, and it has given me a little confidence.


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

That's really great! :banana :banana


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

Fantastic! :banana


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Yay.  :clap


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

That's great! Making new friends is really tough for shy people, so that IS a big accomplishment. Once you make one friend, it won't be all that difficult making new ones when you get comfortable around her. I'm going to try this year (I say that every year) to get more involved in activities and stuff AND hopefully, I'll be able to say the same for me.


----------

